# 56cm road bike



## Sunny Portrush (25 Feb 2018)

On the look-out for a second hand road bike, just to stick on the turbo. The one I use at the minute is showing major signs of wear and tear (I picked it up cheap at a local car boot sale)

Anywhere around the Edinburgh area please


----------

